# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Đây có phải khoan từ không ạ

## vndic

Chào các bác, em xem trên mạng thấy người ta rao cái khoan định vị xách tay, các bác cho em hỏi đây có phải khoan từ không 







Cảm ơn các bac

Trân trọng

----------


## NhanSoctrang

không!!!!!!!!

----------


## sunan2105

cái này để doa thì chắc ok hơn, vi dich chỉnh đc ngang dọc và xoay cho chuẩn tâm lỗ

----------


## vietnamcnc

Phía dưới giống cái đồ gá kẹp kiểu ê tô, chắc là cái đế chế để khoan thép thanh, hộp, U, V... 

Còn phía trê có thể xoay được để chỉnh khoan các lỗ theo phương ngang ( kết hợp với dịc ê tô dọc theo thanh)

----------


## itanium7000

Đây là khoan từ có cả chức năng phay của hãng Nitto Kohki, sử dụng cơ cấu trượt mang cá, có đủ chuyển động XYZ nhưng hành trình cực ngắn.

----------

